# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Xανίων - Σούδα (Chania - Souda report)

## scoufgian

Και δυο καλοκαιρινες φωτογραφιες του λιμανιου της Σουδας.Κι οπως εχει ειπωθει πολλες φορες ,το ασφαλεστερο φυσικο λιμανι της Μεσογειου........

----------


## sylver23

*ΛΑΤΩ και ΑΡΧΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ

ΜΕΡΑ

*P9271247.jpg
* 
ΝΥΧΤΑ

*P9271375.jpg

----------


## vinman

Αυτές τις μέρες έχεις κάνει εκπληκτική δουλειά φίλε Sylver!!
Nα'σαι καλά για ότι μοναδικό μας έχεις προσφέρει!!!

----------


## sylver23

δεν κανει τπτ.να στε καλα κ εσεις.ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## moutsokwstas

soyda 3.jpg

σουδα 4.jpg

σουδα 5.jpg

soyda 6.jpg

μπιντες.jpg
τα εργα στο λιμανι της σουδας συνεχιζονται κανονικα με γοργους ρυθμους οσον αφορα την εκβαθυνση κι επεκταση του προβλητα στο σημειο που δενουν τα πλοια της γραμμης απο τη δεξια μερια κατα την επισκεψη μας στις 7 & 8 νοεμβριου 2008, τελευταια προσθηκη οι προβλεπομενες μπιντες.

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστούμε moutsokwstas, πλήρες ρεπορτάζ απο την Σούδα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Πρώτη φορά βλέπω μπίντες προ εγκατάστασης και πάντοτε είχα την περιέργεια πως τις εγκαθιστούν. Μπράβο moutsokwstas, εκτός από πολύ καλό ρεπορτάζ, έλυσες και μία απορία που με βασάνιζε χρόνια....... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

σουδα.jpg

soyda 2.jpg

soyda 3.jpg
εικονες απο το λιμανι και την αποβαθρα του λιμανιου (καλοκαιρι 2007)

----------


## ndimitr93

Το λιμάνι πριν από λίγα λεπτά.....

P3143691.JPG

P3143701.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

γιατι δενει εκει ο αρχαγγελος και δεν δενουν τα επιβατικα? οι εργασιες στο λιμανι πως πανε?

----------


## ndimitr93

Το μεσημέρι στις 14:00....
P3163796.JPG

Πριν από λίγο...
P3163832.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

φιλε Νικο το βαπορι στ αριστερα τι ρολο βαραει?για δωσε μας τα φωτα σου

----------


## .voyager

> φιλε Νικο το βαπορι στ αριστερα τι ρολο βαραει?για δωσε μας τα φωτα σου


Είναι το DEUTSCHLAND, Γιάννη. Κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ναυπηγημένο από τη HDW των 6 Superfast. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς να δεις εδώ.

----------


## scoufgian

> Είναι το DEUTSCHLAND, Γιάννη. Κρουαζιερόπλοιο, ναυπηγημένο από τη HDW των 6 Superfast. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες μπορείς να δεις εδώ.


 σ ευχαριστω Χρηστο...........Για τιμωρια θα στειλω το Νικο να το τραβηξει απο κοντα

----------


## ndimitr93

> φιλε Νικο το βαπορι στ αριστερα τι ρολο βαραει?για δωσε μας τα φωτα σου


Σε λίγο θα τα δώσω στο thread του!!!



> σ ευχαριστω Χρηστο...........Για τιμωρια θα στειλω το Νικο να το τραβηξει απο κοντα


Σιγά μην περίμενα εσένα να με στείλεις....!!!!! ¶λλωστε μόλις γύρισα από το λιμάνι γιατί αναχώρησε....
Απόδειξις....μία σκιά πάνω στο πλοίο!!!!!!!!
P3163823.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Σιγά μην περίμενα εσένα να με στείλεις....!!!!!


 χαιρομαι που καλυψες και αυτο το ρεπορταζ.οσο πας και γινεσαι καλυτερος............

----------


## ndimitr93

> χαιρομαι που καλυψες και αυτο το ρεπορταζ.οσο πας και γινεσαι καλυτερος............


Οι συνθήκες ευνοούν!!  Ορίστε οι πρώτες.....

----------


## ndimitr93

Το λιμάνι σήμερα.....
P3173799.JPG

Πλέον μπορούν να δένουν άνετα και εύκολα τα πλοία....

P3173804.JPG

P3173805.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Το λιμάνι αρχίζει και πρέπει τη μορφή που θέλουμε....ήδη ξεκίνησαν να ξηλώνουν το παλιό οδόστρωμα.....σε λίγους μήνες το λιμάνι μας, εκτός από το μεγαλύτερο φυσικό στην Μεσόγειο, θα είναι και το ομορφότερο.... :Razz:  :Very Happy: .Moutsοkwsta δικές σου..... :Wink: 

P3243921.JPG

P3243922.JPG

P3243925.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Το λιμάνι αρχίζει και πρέπει τη μορφή που θέλουμε....ήδη ξεκίνησαν να ξηλώνουν το παλιό οδόστρωμα.....σε λίγους μήνες το λιμάνι μας, εκτός από το μεγαλύτερο φυσικό στην Μεσόγειο, θα είναι και το ομορφότερο.....Moutsοkwsta δικές σου.....
> 
> P3243921.JPG
> 
> P3243922.JPG
> 
> P3243925.JPG


 σε ευχαριστω γαι την ανταποκριση , το καλοκαιρι θα το βρω ετοιμο οταν κατεβω. μου αρεσε το γεγονος και το επισημαινω, οτι μπηκαν προσκρουστηρες, μακαρι να τοποθετηθουν και σε αλλα λιμανια.

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν από καμια ώρα μίλησα με τα κεντρικά γραφεία της Superfast για να ρωτήσω αν αύριο θα φύγει το πλοίο από Πειραιά λόγω της απεργίας γιατί ταξιδεύει ένας φίλος μου από Ηράκλειο και έχει αγχωθεί....μετά από αυτό ρώτησα αν όντως επαληθεύονται οι φήμες για την δρομολόγηση πλοίου στα Χανιά και η απάντηση ήταν θετική....Μάλιστα μου είπε θα δρομολογηθεί στα τέλη Μαίου.....την ρώτησα ποιο θα είναι το πλοίο και μου είπε οτι δεν έχει καθοριστεί.....ε καλά αφού μπαίνει ας μπει με το καλό και ας είναι οποιο θέλει ο Ανδρέας!!! Και επι τη ευκαιρία που είπα για την απεργία, τηλεφώνησα στην ΑΝΕΚ, γιατί με την απεργία έχω αγχωθεί με ποιο πλοίο θα ταξιδέψω το Σάββατο, και ρώτησα να θα φύγουν τα πλοία και μου είπε οτι από Σούδα το Έλυρος θα φύγει κανονικά ενώ το Ελ. Βενιζέλος από Πειραιά θα φύγει με καθυστέρηση.....(με τέτοια ταχύητητα δεν θα προλάβει το ημερήσι της Παρασκευής και έρχονται και παλάτια το μεσημέρι)

Όλοι στο Λιμάνι της Σούδας στις 12 το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής!!! Έρχονται τα Παλάτια και όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Πριν από λίγο αναχώρησε και το Δασκαλογιάννης για Σαλαμίνα.....Σε λίγο βίντεο!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

τα φωτογραφησες απ οτι βλεπω τα παλατια ndimitr93 :Wink: εισαι ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ!

----------


## ndimitr93

> τα φωτογραφησες απ οτι βλεπω τα παλατια ndimitr93εισαι ΑΡΧΗΓΟΣ!


Αμ την πάτησες!! Οι φωτογραφίες που βλέπεις είναι από την περυσινή άφιξη τους!! Μετά την αυριανή θα ανανεωθούν!! Έτσι κι αλλιώς αύριο έρχονται, όχι σήμερα!!! :Wink:  Αύριο θα είμαστε: me, konigi, thanasis89 και όσοι άλλοι θέλετε....!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Πριν από λίγο αναχώρησε και το Δασκαλογιάννης για Αγία Ρουμέλη.....Σε λίγο βίντεο!!


O Δασκαλογιάννης ανεβαίνει Σαλαμίνα, δεν πάει Αγία Ρουμέλη.

----------


## ndimitr93

> O Δασκαλογιάννης ανεβαίνει Σαλαμίνα, δεν πάει Αγία Ρουμέλη.


Το ξέρω απλώς τότε...... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Το ξέρω απλώς τότε......


Κανένα πρόβλημα ανταποκριτή της Σούδας! :Wink:

----------


## kapas

> O Δασκαλογιάννης ανεβαίνει Σαλαμίνα, δεν πάει Αγία Ρουμέλη.


ωραιοτατα!! θα δουμε και το σφακιανο μας βαπορι της ανεδυκ στα μερη μας!!!!

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC01198.JPG

DSC01201.JPG
τα εργα στην προβλητα συνεχιζονται, εργοταξιο κανονικο. εχουν ξεκινησει εδω και μηνες, να δουμε ποτε θα ολοκληρωθουν συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του εργου εκατερωθεν απο την αλλη πλευρα.

----------


## ndimitr93

> DSC01198.JPG
> 
> DSC01201.JPG
> τα εργα στην προβλητα συνεχιζονται, εργοταξιο κανονικο. εχουν ξεκινησει εδω και μηνες, να δουμε ποτε θα ολοκληρωθουν συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του εργου εκατερωθεν απο την αλλη πλευρα.


Moutsokwsta στο λιμάνι έχω να πάω πριν το Πάσχα και φαντάσου ότι οι διαφορές είναι πολύ μεγάλες....ονομαστικά:
Όλο το οδόστρωμα πλέον έχει ξηλωθεί
Η προβλήτα περιμετρικά έχει φτάσει στα τελευταία μέτρα
Προσκρουστήρες τοποθετήθηκαν κατα μήκος του ντόκου
Βάσεις για τους στύλους φωτισμού
Και το λιμάνι ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ!!!

----------


## vageliss23

2 ερωτήσεις:

1) Με τα έργα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί να φιλοξενηθεί κρουαζιερόπλοιο; Νομίζω οι προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων είναι πολύ καλό έσοδο για μια πόλη

2) Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η προβλήτα που πλαγιοπρυμνοδετούν συνήθως τα καράβια(δίπλα ακριβώς από τα έργα)] είναι λίγο "στραβή", δηλαδή οι δύο πλευρές κάνουν αμβλεία γωνία. Δε νομίζω πως κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου, γιατί πάντα βλέπω το καράβι τελείως ευθυγραμμισμένο με τους προσκρουστήρες, αλλά οι καταπέλτες είναι στραβοί.

----------


## ndimitr93

> 2 ερωτήσεις:
> 
> 1) Με τα έργα υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί να φιλοξενηθεί κρουαζιερόπλοιο; Νομίζω οι προσεγγίσεις κρουαζιεροπλοίων είναι πολύ καλό έσοδο για μια πόλη
> 
> 2) Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η προβλήτα που πλαγιοπρυμνοδετούν συνήθως τα καράβια(δίπλα ακριβώς από τα έργα)] είναι λίγο "στραβή", δηλαδή οι δύο πλευρές κάνουν αμβλεία γωνία. Δε νομίζω πως κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου, γιατί πάντα βλέπω το καράβι τελείως ευθυγραμμισμένο με τους προσκρουστήρες, αλλά οι καταπέλτες είναι στραβοί.


Απαντώ φίλε Βαγγέλη:
1) Βεβαίως και γίνεται...για αυτό έγιναν τα έργα...απο δω και πέρα μορούμε να φιλοξενούμε πολύ μεγάλα πλοία!!
2) Η προβλήτα όντως δεν έιναι ορθή αλλά αντε να ειναι 94 μοίρες...η διαφορά είναι ελάχιστη και ο καταπέλτης πατάει άνετα φίλε μου!!

----------


## vageliss23

Καλά, προφανώς πατάει άνετα, δεν το είπα γι' αυτό!

Απλώς τόσο καιρό το παρατηρώ, και λέω "τι διάολο στραβός είμαι"!

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις

----------


## ndimitr93

Αντικατάσταση του οδοστρώματος έγινε στο εμπορικό λιμάνι της Σούδας, όπως φαίνεται στις φωτογραφίες...Το μεγάλο έργο του λιμανιού μας, η επέκταση της προβλήτας "ΑΔΡΙΑΣ",  προχωράει πολύ γρήγορα και αναμένεται μέχρι το τέλος του Αυγούστου, ακόμα και νωρίτερα, να είναι έτοιμο...ήδη έχει η αρχίσει επίστρωση πίσας στο καινούργιο κομμάτι, ενώ συνεχίζονται και οι εκβαθύνσεις στο λιμάνι...



Πηγή: http://soudaport.pblogs.gr/

----------


## sylver23

Η εικόνα των έργων στην Σούδα στις 25/06/2009

P6254004.jpg

P6254005.jpg

P6254009.jpg

P6254010.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Την Παρασκευή 31-7 και το Σάββατο 01-8 είχαμε την καταγραφή της παρακάτω επιβατικής κίνησης στο λιμάνι μας:
  Αφίξεις: 

  -Την Παρασκευή το πρωί, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1650 επιβάτες, 319 Ε.Ι.Χ., 24 Φ.Ι.Χ., 2 λεωφορεία και 66 δίκυκλα.
  -Το πρωί του Σαββάτου, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1759 επιβάτες, 246 Ε.Ι.Χ., 32 Φ.Ι.Χ., 3 λεωφορεία και 58 δίκυκλα.
  -Το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ με 1720 επιβάτες, 627 Ε.Ι.Χ., 16 Φ.Ι.Χ. και 57 δίκυκλα.
  Αναχωρήσεις: 

  -Την Παρασκευή το πρωί, αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1243 επιβάτες, 325 Ε.Ι.Χ., 7 Φ.Ι.Χ., και 26 δίκυκλα.
  -Το βράδυ της Παρασκευής , αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ με 1440 επιβάτες, 194 Ε.Ι.Χ., 48 Φ.Ι.Χ., 3 λεωφορεία και 20 δίκυκλα.
  -Το πρωί του Σαββάτου, αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1608 επιβάτες, 427 Ε.Ι.Χ., 5 Φ.Ι.Χ., και 22 δίκυκλα.
  -Το βράδυ του Σαββάτου, αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ με 1730 επιβάτες, 291 Ε.Ι.Χ., 38 Φ.Ι.Χ. και 37 δίκυκλα.




Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Την Παρασκευή 31-7 και το Σάββατο 01-8 είχαμε την καταγραφή της παρακάτω επιβατικής κίνησης στο λιμάνι μας:
>   Αφίξεις: 
> 
>   -Την Παρασκευή το πρωί, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1650 επιβάτες, 319 Ε.Ι.Χ., 24 Φ.Ι.Χ., 2 λεωφορεία και 66 δίκυκλα.
>   -Το πρωί του Σαββάτου, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1759 επιβάτες, 246 Ε.Ι.Χ., 32 Φ.Ι.Χ., 3 λεωφορεία και 58 δίκυκλα.
>   -Το απόγευμα του Σαββάτου, αφίχθη το πλοίο ΕΛΥΡΟΣ με 1720 επιβάτες, 627 Ε.Ι.Χ., 16 Φ.Ι.Χ. και 57 δίκυκλα.
>   Αναχωρήσεις: 
> 
>   -Την Παρασκευή το πρωί, αναχώρησε το πλοίο ΛΑΤΩ με 1243 επιβάτες, 325 Ε.Ι.Χ., 7 Φ.Ι.Χ., και 26 δίκυκλα.
> ...


*Αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι ένα δείγμα ότι τα πλοία φεύγουν και από τα δύο λιμάνια με πολύ μεγάλες πληρότητες!!Ακόμα φανερώνει την ανάγκη να μπει ακόμα ένα πλοίο στην γραμμή.....*

----------


## ndimitr93

> *Αυτά τα στοιχεία είναι ένα δείγμα ότι τα πλοία φεύγουν και από τα δύο λιμάνια με πολύ μεγάλες πληρότητες!!Ακόμα φανερώνει την ανάγκη να μπει ακόμα ένα πλοίο στην γραμμή.....*


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια Γιάννη...έχουμε δει και σε φωτογραφίες το πόσο γεμάτο είναι το πλοίο, ενώ υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες με την γραμμή φόρτωσης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ να είναι κάτω από την επιφάνεια του νερού!! :Surprised:

----------


## MILTIADIS

αααχχχ που σαι ρε ΛΕΥΤΕΡΗ τωρα που σε χρειαζομαστε?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): σε χαιρονται οι καμηλιερηδες κι εμεις εχουμε το ΛΑΤΩ να αγκωμαχει..

----------


## Giannis...

> Αυτό είναι αλήθεια Γιάννη...έχουμε δει και σε φωτογραφίες το πόσο γεμάτο είναι το πλοίο, ενώ υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες με την γραμμή φόρτωσης του ΕΛΥΡΟΣ να είναι κάτω από την επιφάνεια του νερού!!


 Sorry κιολας αλλα με τα στοιχεια της κινησης που ποσταρες παραπανω το βλεπω λιγο χλωμο να ειχε "πατησει" μπαλα το Ελυρος. Μηπως σε αυτες τις φωτο το γκαραζ ηταν γεματο φορτηγα ?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Sorry κιολας αλλα με τα στοιχεια της κινησης που ποσταρες παραπανω το βλεπω λιγο χλωμο να ειχε "πατησει" μπαλα το Ελυρος. Μηπως σε αυτες τις φωτο το γκαραζ ηταν γεματο φορτηγα ?


Μα δεν είπα ότι η φώτο ήταν την Παρασκευή ή το Σάββατο που αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία...Είναι πιο πριν....όταν δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα ούτε σε γκαράζ, ούτε σε καταστρώματα....ο Nissos Mykonos ξέρει και το έζησε απο πρώτο χέρι....Το αμάξι του βγήκε στις 20:30 απο το γκαράζ όταν έφτασε το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στην Σούδα στις 12 του Ιούλη....Τότε λοιπόν υπάρχει και το στιγμιότυπο με την φωτογραφία..... :Wink:

----------


## Giannis...

> Μα δεν είπα ότι η φώτο ήταν την Παρασκευή ή το Σάββατο που αναφέρονται τα στοιχεία...Είναι πιο πριν....όταν δεν έπεφτε καρφίτσα ούτε σε γκαράζ, ούτε σε καταστρώματα....ο Nissos Mykonos ξέρει και το έζησε απο πρώτο χέρι....Το αμάξι του βγήκε στις 20:30 απο το γκαράζ όταν έφτασε το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ στην Σούδα στις 12 του Ιούλη....Τότε λοιπόν υπάρχει και το στιγμιότυπο με την φωτογραφία.....


Ευχαριστω για τη διευκρινηση, τωρα δεν υπαρχει λογος αμφιβολιας!! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Την Παρασκευή 13 Αυγούστου, άναψαν για πρώτη φορά οι προβολείς του νέου λιμένα της Σούδας....άναψαν μόνο στο τμήμα του επιβατηγού λιμένα, ενώ αναμένουμε την φωταγώγηση και του εμπορικού....

Στιγμιότυπα από την φωταγώγηση.... 




Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr

----------


## MILTIADIS

το μοτορσιπ που φαινεται στη δευτερη φωτογραφια αριστερα νικο εχεις δει πως λεγεται?μηπως ξερει κανεις γιατι βρισκεται τοσο καιρο εκει περα?

----------


## ndimitr93

> το μοτορσιπ που φαινεται στη δευτερη φωτογραφια αριστερα νικο εχεις δει πως λεγεται?μηπως ξερει κανεις γιατι βρισκεται τοσο καιρο εκει περα?


Το όνομα στην πλώρη είναι σβησμένο αλλά χαραγμένο...δεν το θυμάμαι αλλά έχω φώτο....όταν επιστρέψω με το καλο από Ιεράπετρα θα βρω να σου το δείξω....γίνονται διάφορες εργασίες στα αμπάρια αν και είναι πολύ παρατημένο....μαύρο χάλι....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το όνομα στην πλώρη είναι σβησμένο αλλά χαραγμένο...γίνονται διάφορες εργασίες στα αμπάρια αν και είναι πολύ παρατημένο....μαύρο χάλι....


μαλλον πως αρχιζει να λυνεται το μυστηριο με το εν λογω πλοιο.. :Wink: πηγα χθες και το ειδα και για να μην εχει ονομα,οπως ειπες κ εσυ ndimitr93,αλλα ουτε και σημαια,μαλλον προκειται για το νεο αποκτημα κανενος χανιωτη καπεταναιου ο οποιος προφανως εκτελει ολο αυτον τον καιρο που βρισκεται δεμενο στη σουδα καποιες απαραιτητες εργασιες μεχρι να ξεκινησει να το δουλευει.

----------


## ndimitr93

Μίλτο είσαι εδώ και δεν το λές???:evil: :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Από σήμερα το πρωί, το λιμάνι μας θυμίζει απόρθητο φρούριο, καθώς σε κάθε πύλη υπάρχουν άνδρες του λιμενικού σώματος οι οποίοι επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση στον χώρο του λιμένα μόνο σε όσους ταξιδεύουν και έπειτα από την προσκόμιση των εισιτηρίων τους! Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα που για να αφήσεις ένα δέμα στο λιμάνι, πρέπει να δώσεις το ονοματεπώνυμό σου στους άνδρες του λιμενικού και μετά να μπεις μέσα! Σε συνομιλία μες με άνδρα του Λιμενικού, μας είπε πως προσωρινά το λιμάνι θα έχει αυτήν την μορφή και σε λίγες ημέρες θα επανέλθει στην προηγούμενή του μορφή. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη περι τίνος πρόκειται αλλά μήπως πρόκειται για ένα ακόμη σχέδιο της κυβερνήσεως για να δείξουν ότι όλα λειτουργούν ομαλά? Πως γίνεται ξαφνικά να μετατρέπεται σε φρούριο το λιμάνι το οποίο για χρόνια είναι ανοιχτό? Η απάντηση θα δοθεί σε λίγο καιρό...



Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr

----------


## kapas

> Από σήμερα το πρωί, το λιμάνι μας θυμίζει απόρθητο φρούριο, καθώς σε κάθε πύλη υπάρχουν άνδρες του λιμενικού σώματος οι οποίοι επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση στον χώρο του λιμένα μόνο σε όσους ταξιδεύουν και έπειτα από την προσκόμιση των εισιτηρίων τους! Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα που για να αφήσεις ένα δέμα στο λιμάνι, πρέπει να δώσεις το ονοματεπώνυμό σου στους άνδρες του λιμενικού και μετά να μπεις μέσα! Σε συνομιλία μες με άνδρα του Λιμενικού, μας είπε πως προσωρινά το λιμάνι θα έχει αυτήν την μορφή και σε λίγες ημέρες θα επανέλθει στην προηγούμενή του μορφή. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη περι τίνος πρόκειται αλλά μήπως πρόκειται για ένα ακόμη σχέδιο της κυβερνήσεως για να δείξουν ότι όλα λειτουργούν ομαλά? Πως γίνεται ξαφνικά να μετατρέπεται σε φρούριο το λιμάνι το οποίο για χρόνια είναι ανοιχτό? Η απάντηση θα δοθεί σε λίγο καιρό...
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr


 αυτο ειναι ασχημο... πολυ ασχημο...ειδικα για τα δεματα οπως ειπες που πρεπει να δωσεις ονοματεπωνυμο...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Από σήμερα το πρωί, το λιμάνι μας θυμίζει απόρθητο φρούριο, καθώς σε κάθε πύλη υπάρχουν άνδρες του λιμενικού σώματος οι οποίοι επιτρέπουν την πρόσβαση στον χώρο του λιμένα μόνο σε όσους ταξιδεύουν και έπειτα από την προσκόμιση των εισιτηρίων τους! Τα πράγματα είναι ακόμα χειρότερα που για να αφήσεις ένα δέμα στο λιμάνι, πρέπει να δώσεις το ονοματεπώνυμό σου στους άνδρες του λιμενικού και μετά να μπεις μέσα! Σε συνομιλία μες με άνδρα του Λιμενικού, μας είπε πως προσωρινά το λιμάνι θα έχει αυτήν την μορφή και σε λίγες ημέρες θα επανέλθει στην προηγούμενή του μορφή. Δεν γνωρίζουμε ακόμη περι τίνος πρόκειται αλλά μήπως πρόκειται για ένα ακόμη σχέδιο της κυβερνήσεως για να δείξουν ότι όλα λειτουργούν ομαλά? Πως γίνεται ξαφνικά να μετατρέπεται σε φρούριο το λιμάνι το οποίο για χρόνια είναι ανοιχτό? Η απάντηση θα δοθεί σε λίγο καιρο


τι ειναι παλι αυτες οι μακακιες!!! :Mad:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): σιγα το λιμανι που ηθελε και προφυλαξη!!αντι να πανε να βαλουν κανενα φαναρι εκει στην εισοδο που γινεται χαμος με τα αμαξια καθε μερα πηγαν και βαλανε τσιγκους...
αυτο το πρωσορινα με βαζει και μενα σε σκεψεις..δηλαδη μετα θα τα βγαλουν??ραβε-ξηλωνε δηλαδη..ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ..μαλλον τα βαλανε για να ξεχωριζουν τους πασοκατζηδες απο τους νεοδημοκρατες ετεροδημοτες..:mrgreen:α ρε χρηστο..

----------


## ndimitr93

> τι ειναι παλι αυτες οι μακακιες!!!σιγα το λιμανι που ηθελε και προφυλαξη!!αντι να πανε να βαλουν κανενα φαναρι εκει στην εισοδο που γινεται χαμος με τα αμαξια καθε μερα πηγαν και βαλανε τσιγκους...
> αυτο το πρωσορινα με βαζει και μενα σε σκεψεις..δηλαδη μετα θα τα βγαλουν??ραβε-ξηλωνε δηλαδη..ΑΘΑΝΑΤΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ..μαλλον τα βαλανε για να ξεχωριζουν τους πασοκατζηδες απο τους νεοδημοκρατες ετεροδημοτες..:mrgreen:α ρε χρηστο..


Ρε συ Μίλτο...δηλαδή όταν μου είπε το προσωρινά.....Και για να τον ψαρέψω του λέω "Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να φοβόμαστε..." και μου λέει όχι μην ανησυχείτε...οπότε απέκλεισα το ενδεχόμενο για τρομοκρατία....Οπότε λέω για τις εκλογές....και το ωραίο πιο είναι, ότι το κλείσανε στην μέση, απο εκεί που αρχίζει η δεύτερη θέση πρόσδεσης!!! Και κλείσανε και το εμπορικό στο οποίο αυτήν την στιγμή τα μόνα πλοία είναι τα τουριστικά!!!!!! Δηλαδή τι κάθονται και τρώνε τις ώρες τους εκεί?? Πραγματικά η κατάσταση είναι άθλια...ήμουν μαζί με τον αδερφό μου και ένα φίλο μου και μετο που ξεκινήσαμε να περάσουμε από την άκρη των κάγκελων μας σφυρίξανε!!!!!!!!! Λες και είμαστε τρομοκράτες!!!! 3 παιδιά 16-14-12 χρονων!!!! έλεος!!!!!:evil:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Ρε συ Μίλτο...δηλαδή όταν μου είπε το προσωρινά.....Και για να τον ψαρέψω του λέω "Μήπως να αρχίσουμε να φοβόμαστε..." και μου λέει όχι μην ανησυχείτε...οπότε απέκλεισα το ενδεχόμενο για τρομοκρατία....Οπότε λέω για τις εκλογές....και το ωραίο πιο είναι, ότι το κλείσανε στην μέση, απο εκεί που αρχίζει η δεύτερη θέση πρόσδεσης!!! Και κλείσανε και το εμπορικό στο οποίο αυτήν την στιγμή τα μόνα πλοία είναι τα τουριστικά!!!!!! Δηλαδή τι κάθονται και τρώνε τις ώρες τους εκεί?? Πραγματικά η κατάσταση είναι άθλια...ήμουν μαζί με τον αδερφό μου και ένα φίλο μου και μετο που ξεκινήσαμε να περάσουμε από την άκρη των κάγκελων μας σφυρίξανε!!!!!!!!! Λες και είμαστε τρομοκράτες!!!! 3 παιδιά 16-14-12 χρονων!!!! έλεος!!!!!:evil:


παντως στην μελετη δεν θυμαμαι να προβλεποταν η περιφραξη του λιμανιου..την επομενη φορα που θα πατε,περαστε απο τον ναυταθλητικο,παρτε ενα κανο και πηγαινετε να τους σφυριζετε εσεις απο θαλασσης!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

και κατι ασχετο,καπου διαβασα οτι μεγαλη εταιρεια κρουαζιερας η Royal κατι νομιζω(σορρυ που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο εταιρειες κρουαζιερας)θα ξεκινησει απο του χρονου να φερνει κρουαζιεροπλοια στη σουδα,ισχυει?

----------


## ndimitr93

> παντως στην μελετη δεν θυμαμαι να προβλεποταν η περιφραξη του λιμανιου..την επομενη φορα που θα πατε,περαστε απο τον ναυταθλητικο,παρτε ενα κανο και πηγαινετε να τους σφυριζετε εσεις απο θαλασσης!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> και κατι ασχετο,καπου διαβασα οτι μεγαλη εταιρεια κρουαζιερας η Royal κατι νομιζω(σορρυ που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα της αλλα δεν ξερω και πολλα απο εταιρειες κρουαζιερας)θα ξεκινησει απο του χρονου να φερνει κρουαζιεροπλοια στη σουδα,ισχυει?


Λοιπόν....πρώτον εγώ δεν ξέρω για κάτι τέτοιο....
Να πω όμως ότι η MANO cruises έφερε το πλοίο της Royal Iris στην Σούδα φέτος αρκετές φορές και ζητούσε να είναι προς φύλαξη ο γύρω χώρος...γι αυτό στο συγκεκριμένο κρουαζιερόπλοιο από το βράδυ στήνανε σιδεριές εκει που θα έδενε και δεν επιτρεπόταν η πρόσβαση....Τώρα αν η Royal Caribbean Cruises επέλεξε να μας βάλει σταθμό στις κρουαζιέρες τις, δεν θα βλάψει καθόλου την κοινωνία των Χανίων......

Υ.Γ. Δεν με νοιάζει να αγοράσω κανό και να βγάζω δια θαλάσσης!!!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Τώρα αν η Royal Caribbean Cruises επέλεξε να μας βάλει σταθμό στις κρουαζιέρες τις, δεν θα βλάψει καθόλου την κοινωνία των Χανίων......


 ναι μπραβο,αυτη η εταιρεια ηταν!!αν εχεις τα χανιωτικα νεα της παρασκευης το γραφει! :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Το άρθρο είναι αυτό για τους ενδιαφερόμενους.... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

εχω μπερδευτει... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): στις χθεσινες φωτο που ανεβασες νικο το ελυρος εινα δεμενο στην προβλητα  που επεκταθηκε προσφατα?εκει θα δενουν τα πλοια απο δω και περα?

----------


## ndimitr93

> εχω μπερδευτει...στις χθεσινες φωτο που ανεβασες νικο το ελυρος εινα δεμενο στην προβλητα  που επεκταθηκε προσφατα?εκει θα δενουν τα πλοια απο δω και περα?


Ναι!!!!! :Sad: :evil: Αυτό είναι το κακό για εμάς τους ανταποκριτές-φωτογράφους.....

----------


## ndimitr93

Από σήμερα το πρωί, είναι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι της Σούδας καθώς όλη η κινητοποίηση των προηγούμενων ημερών έγινε λόγω μίας επιθεώρησης από κλιμάκιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για το πόσο ασφαλή είναι τα λιμάνια μας! Μία βδομάδα ήταν αρκετή για να παειστούν οι ελεγκτές και να μας βάλουν άριστα στην διαγωγή. Αυτό όμως δείχνει και την ανάπτυξη του λιμένα μας και ότι σε περίπτωση κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα.

Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Από σήμερα το πρωί, είναι ελεύθερη η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι της Σούδας καθώς όλη η κινητοποίηση των προηγούμενων ημερών έγινε λόγω μίας επιθεώρησης από κλιμάκιο της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για το πόσο ασφαλή είναι τα λιμάνια μας! Μία βδομάδα ήταν αρκετή για να παειστούν οι ελεγκτές και να μας βάλουν άριστα στην διαγωγή. Αυτό όμως δείχνει και την ανάπτυξη του λιμένα μας και ότι σε περίπτωση κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα υπάρχουν τα κατάλληλα μέτρα.
> Πηγή: soudaport.pblogs.gr


χαχαχα!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen:τωρα που φυγανε δηλαδη οι ελεγκτες το ξανανοιξαν ε?
κατσε να παρω ενα τηλεφωνακι προς βρυξελλες μερια να κανουν κανενα ξαφνικο ντου οι του κλιμακιου να γελασουμε λιγο... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η νέα προβλήτα έχει μικρότερο μήκος από την παλαιά που έχει επεκταθεί κιόλας......οπότε μάλλον κατάλαβα γιατί δένουν εκεί....
Μίλτο συμφωνείς?? :Cool:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η νέα προβλήτα έχει μικρότερο μήκος από την παλαιά που έχει επεκταθεί κιόλας......οπότε μάλλον κατάλαβα γιατί δένουν εκεί....
> Μίλτο συμφωνείς??


*Συνάδελφε εγώ κατάλαβα μάλλον τι θέλεις να πεις...και συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον συλογισμό σου...*
*Για να δούμε....*

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Επίσης να τονίσω ότι η νέα προβλήτα έχει μικρότερο μήκος από την παλαιά που έχει επεκταθεί κιόλας......οπότε μάλλον κατάλαβα γιατί δένουν εκεί....
> Μίλτο συμφωνείς??


 γιατι ομως να δενουν απο τωρα εκει?καπως νωρις δεν ειναι.. :Wink: μηπως εκει που δενανε παλια θα κανουνε καμια εκβαθυνση και γι αυτο τα αλλαξανε :Confused: 
αφηστε και το αλλο που δημιουργειται με τη νεα κατασταση στο λιμανι..εαν καποιος ταξιδιωτης δεν εχει μαζι του αυτοκινητο και μεταβει στη σουδα με το λεωφορειο(το πιο λογικο)ειναι πλεον αναγκασμενος να διασχισει ολοκληρο το λιμανι,καθοτι το αστικο τον αφηνει στην πλατεια,για να φτασει στην αλλη ακρη του λιμανιου οπου τον περιμενει το ενα και μοναδικο πλοιο στη πιο απομακρυσμενη προβλητα της σουδας...αντε να ειναι και φορτωμενος,αντε να βρεχει κιολας..

----------


## ndimitr93

> γιατι ομως να δενουν απο τωρα εκει?καπως νωρις δεν ειναι..μηπως εκει που δενανε παλια θα κανουνε καμια εκβαθυνση και γι αυτο τα αλλαξανε
> αφηστε και το αλλο που δημιουργειται με τη νεα κατασταση στο λιμανι..εαν καποιος ταξιδιωτης δεν εχει μαζι του αυτοκινητο και μεταβει στη σουδα με το λεωφορειο(το πιο λογικο)ειναι πλεον αναγκασμενος να διασχισει ολοκληρο το λιμανι,καθοτι το αστικο τον αφηνει στην πλατεια,για να φτασει στην αλλη ακρη του λιμανιου οπου τον περιμενει το ενα και μοναδικο πλοιο στη πιο απομακρυσμενη προβλητα της σουδας...αντε να ειναι και φορτωμενος,αντε να βρεχει κιολας..


Σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο.....δεν ξέρω γτ έγινε αυτό....ούτε τα πρακτορεία τα μεταφέρανε......δεν ξέρω επίσης αν θα ξαναεπιστρέψουν στην παλιά θέση τους....Είναι ένα μαρτύριο για τον επιβάτη πλέον....χτες το απόγευμα, χρειάστηκε να μεταφέρω εγώ τα πράγματα μιας κυρίας μεγάλης ηλικίας με το ποδήλατο γτ δεν μπορούσε αυτή να κάνει τέτοια απόσταση! Βέβαια αυτή πήγε με τα πόδια!!!!!

----------


## koukou

Πάντως το λιμάνι έχει  αλλάξει πάρα πολύ !
Είναι καιρός  να αναβαθμιστούν τα λιμάνια της χώρας ….τώρα όσο για αυτό που ανέφερε ο MILTIADIS  πραγματικά είναι  θέμα που πρέπει να λυθεί κυρίως για τους ηλικιωμένους, αλλά και για όλους τους επιβάτες! γιατί δεν υπάρχει πάντα ένας εθελοντής  (πχ ndimitr93) να κάνει την καλή πράξη! Βέβαια και στο μεγάλο λιμάνι που υπάρχει λεωφορείο λίγοι ξέρουν κάθε πόση ώρα περνάει….!
-Η δυτική προβλήτα άραγε θα ξανά χρησιμοποιηθεί από τα πλοία τις γραμμής?

----------


## ndimitr93

> Πάντως το λιμάνι έχει  αλλάξει πάρα πολύ !
> Είναι καιρός  να αναβαθμιστούν τα λιμάνια της χώρας ….τώρα όσο για αυτό που ανέφερε ο MILTIADIS  πραγματικά είναι  θέμα που πρέπει να λυθεί κυρίως για τους ηλικιωμένους, αλλά και για όλους τους επιβάτες! γιατί δεν υπάρχει πάντα ένας εθελοντής  (πχ ndimitr93) να κάνει την καλή πράξη! Βέβαια και στο μεγάλο λιμάνι που υπάρχει λεωφορείο λίγοι ξέρουν κάθε πόση ώρα περνάει….!
> -Η δυτική προβλήτα άραγε θα ξανά χρησιμοποιηθεί από τα πλοία τις γραμμής?


Η δυτική πλευρά φίλε μου ανήκει στο εμπορικό λιμάνι και δένουν τα Αρχάγγελος και Ετζίαν Σταρ.....Αν κριθεί απαραίτητο ότι πρέπει να γίνουν κάποιες εργασίες στις προβλήτες του επινατηγού λιμένα, τότε θα δέσουν εκεί....

----------


## ndimitr93

Το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 2/10 αναμένεται ένα "κρουαζιερόπλοιο" στο λιμάνι της Σούδας μεταφέροντας ετεροδημότες ψηφοφόρους...Δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό το πλοίο αλλά η φήμες λένε για τον Λευτέρη......Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει...... :Wink:  Το ίδιο θα φύγει το βράδυ της Δευτέρας 5/10 για τον ίδιο λόγο....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 2/10 αναμένεται ένα "κρουαζιερόπλοιο" στο λιμάνι της Σούδας μεταφέροντας ετεροδημότες ψηφοφόρους...Δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό το πλοίο αλλά η φήμες λένε για τον Λευτέρη......Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει...... Το ίδιο θα φύγει το βράδυ της Δευτέρας 5/10 για τον ίδιο λόγο....


 δευτερα 5/10 εγω εχω εισιτηριο με το ΛΑΤΩ:-?φανταζομαι δεν εννοεις αυτο λεγοντας κρουαζιεροπλοιο'' :Wink: μακαρι να σκασει μυτη ο ψηλος..
κατι αλλο θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος απο τις 10 του μηνα που θ ανεβει δεξαμενη το ΕΛΥΡΟΣ ποιος θα ρθει?

----------


## Leo

Δύσκολη απάντηση....  έχουμε 2 επολογές. Η μιά είναι το* θεριό*. Η άλλη *αυτή*?

----------


## ndimitr93

Δηλαδή Μίλτο εσύ μου λες ότι ο Ελυρος παει δεξαμενη στις 10 και καπταιν εσυ οτι θα ειναι η Αριαδνη??? Ζαλιστηκα!!! Ότι νεότερο ας μας ενημερώσετε προς κάλυψη του ρεπορταζ..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

> Δηλαδή Μίλτο εσύ μου λες ότι ο Ελυρος παει δεξαμενη στις 10 και καπταιν εσυ οτι θα ειναι η Αριαδνη??? Ζαλιστηκα!!! Ότι νεότερο ας μας ενημερώσετε προς κάλυψη του ρεπορταζ.....


Υποθεση: Θα αντικαταστησει η Αριαδνη τον Ελυρο,και ο Βενιζελος θα φερει τους ψηφοφορους :Wink:

----------


## Kyriakos78

Το Ελ. Βενιζέλος θα αντικαταστήσει το ΄Ελυρος άπο 10/10 για δύο εβδομάδες. Δείτε και το openseas.gr :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

Μπάμπη μόλις επικοινώνησα με ΑΝΕΚ και τελικά ο Λευτέρης αντικαθιστά τον ΕΛΥΡΟ και αρα πιθανή η Αριάδνη μας για τους ψηφοφορους....... :Wink:

----------


## cpt babis

> Μπάμπη μόλις επικοινώνησα με ΑΝΕΚ και τελικά ο Λευτέρης αντικαθιστά τον ΕΛΥΡΟ και αρα πιθανή η Αριάδνη μας για τους ψηφοφορους.......


 ΧΜ για να παει η κυρια μετα Χιο Μυτιληνη :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

μηπως τελικα θα ειναι ο ΕΛ.ΒΕΝ.ο ''ανθρωπος''για ολες τις δουλειες? :Wink: γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μπορει να προσφερει κατι παραπανω σε χωρητικοτητα απο τα υπαρχοντα πλοια για να την δρομολογησουν σ'αυτην την εκτακτη περισταση στις 5/10..θα μαθουμε τις προσεχεις ημερες.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> μηπως τελικα θα ειναι ο ΕΛ.ΒΕΝ.ο ''ανθρωπος''για ολες τις δουλειες?γιατι δεν νομιζω οτι η ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ μπορει να προσφερει κατι παραπανω σε χωρητικοτητα απο τα υπαρχοντα πλοια για να την δρομολογησουν σ'αυτην την εκτακτη περισταση στις 5/10..θα μαθουμε τις προσεχεις ημερες..


Μίλτο το πλοίο που ενημερωθήκαμε θα είναι άλλο πλοίο το οποίο θα κάνει έκτακτο δρομολόγιο......Δεν είναι της γραμμής.... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής 2/10 αναμένεται ένα "κρουαζιερόπλοιο" στο λιμάνι της Σούδας μεταφέροντας ετεροδημότες ψηφοφόρους...Δεν έχει γίνει γνωστό το πλοίο αλλά η φήμες λένε για τον Λευτέρη......Αν κάποιος ξέρει κάτι παραπάνω ας μας ενημερώσει...... Το ίδιο θα φύγει το βράδυ της Δευτέρας 5/10 για τον ίδιο λόγο....


και ομως ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο!!! :Very Happy: και το ονομα αυτου ΕΣΜΕΡΑΛΔΑ:mrgreen:το εν λογω πλοιο ναυλωθηκε απο την ΑΝΕΚ για την μεταφορα των ετεροδημοτων στη σουδα με αφιξη το πρωι του σαββατου και αναχωρηση την δευτερα το βραδυ..ουτε αριαδνη,ουτε λευτερης λοιπον.. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> και ομως ειναι κρουαζιεροπλοιο!!!και το ονομα αυτου ΕΣΜΕΡΑΛΔΑ:mrgreen:το εν λογω πλοιο ναυλωθηκε απο την ΑΝΕΚ για την μεταφορα των ετεροδημοτων στη σουδα με αφιξη το πρωι του σαββατου και αναχωρηση την δευτερα το βραδυ..ουτε αριαδνη,ουτε λευτερης λοιπον..


Αυτό είναι σίγουρο???

----------


## cpt babis

> Αυτό είναι σίγουρο???


 Το The Emerald ειναι Νικο το ναυλωσε η Ανεκ  :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

ναι ειναι 100% σιγουρο..
υ.γ το εσμεραλδα ειναι αναγραμματισμος δικος μου :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ναι ειναι 100% σιγουρο..
> υ.γ το εσμεραλδα ειναι αναγραμματισμος δικος μου


Αντε και ψαχνω να βρω ποιο είναι!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Αντε και ψαχνω να βρω ποιο είναι!!!!!!!!!!


ασε κι εγω ψαχνομουν επι ωρες...:mrgreen:
εμενα μου ειπε ενας συγγενης μου οτι ερχεται με το ''εσμεραλδα''!!αλλα επειδη δεν βρηκα πλοιο μ αυτο το ονομα θεωρω οτι μαλλον εννοει το emerald οπως ειπε και ο μπαμπης...
παντως θα ρθει το σαββατο και θα φυγει τη δευτερα και εννοειται οτι μαζι του θα ερχονται και τα πλοια της γραμμης..μπαινει εξτρα δηλαδη..

----------


## ndimitr93

> ασε κι εγω ψαχνομουν επι ωρες...:mrgreen:
> εμενα μου ειπε ενας συγγενης μου οτι ερχεται με το ''εσμεραλδα''!!αλλα επειδη δεν βρηκα πλοιο μ αυτο το ονομα θεωρω οτι μαλλον εννοει το emerald οπως ειπε και ο μπαμπης...
> παντως θα ρθει το σαββατο και θα φυγει τη δευτερα και εννοειται οτι μαζι του θα ερχονται και τα πλοια της γραμμης..μπαινει εξτρα δηλαδη..


Το ότι είναι εξτρα το λέμε καιρό τώρα!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το ότι είναι εξτρα το λέμε καιρό τώρα!!!!!


 μα δεν αντιλεγω!!! :Wink: απλα το ξαναεπισημανα για αποφυγη ερωτησεων τυπου"και τι θα γινει με τα αλλα εκεινες τις μερες"κτλ..
αυτα να τα βλεπουν οσοι λενε οτι η γραμμη των χανιων δεν εχει κινηση και δεν σηκωνει δευτερο καραβι.. :Wink: και αυτο θα γεμισει και να μου το θυμηθειτε..

----------


## Leo

Η Σούδα σε λιγο θα φιλοξενίσει την Πριγκίπισα Δανάη. ¶ντε Νίκο σήμερα θα έχεις την τιμιτική σου.... Παίρνω το όνειρό μου, το ποδηλατό μου .....  :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

*Φωτια σε πυραυλακατο*

Πυκνοι καπνοι επνιξαν χθες το μεσημερι την περιοχη της Σουδας λογω πυρκαγιας που ξεσπασε στο μηχανοστασιο της πυραυλακατου ΜΥΚΟΝΙΟΣ που βρισκοταν στο ναυσταθμο για επισκευη.ευτυχως απο την φωτια δεν υπηρξαν τραυματισμοι,αλλα προκληθηκαν μονο υλικες ζημιες.συμφωνα με το Γενικο Επιτελειο Ναυτικου η φωτια ξεσπασε λιγο μετα τη 1μμ στο μηχανοστασιο του πλοιου κατα τη διαρκεια φλογοκοπης μεταλλων απο ιδιωτικο συνεργειο.Η φωτια κατασβεστηκε απο ανδρες του πληρωματος ενω το ΓΕΝ διεταξε την πραγματοποιηση ενορκης διοικητικης εξετασης για να εξακριβωθουν τα ακριβη αιτια του ατυχηματος.

πηγη:εφημεριδα ''χανιωτικα νεα''

----------


## vinman

*...η χθεσινή εντυπωσιακή υποδοχή του Μπλού Οράιζον στη Σούδα...τραβηγμένη μέσα απο το γκαράζ..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86351

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86350

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86352

----------


## Thanasis89

¶φιξη του πλοίου στην Σούδα ! Καλώς μας όρισε ο βάπορας ! Καλότυχος να είναι !

----------


## Leo

Ωραίος Θανάση, μπράβο και ανάλογη μουσική επένδιση. Καλά ταξίδια στο καράβι και καλές "κουζουλάδες" σε εσάς που ζήσατε από μέσα και έξω αυτές τις στιγμές.

----------


## tolis milos

Οι ρεπορτερ του Nautilia.gr στα Χανια να ετοιμαζονται να υποδεχτουν το Εξπρες Πηγασος!!!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Γιατι τι παει να κανει εκει?

----------


## tolis milos

Να δεσει μεχρι νεωτερας...

----------


## Trakman

Τον προβληματισμό της για τις υποδομές του λιμανιού της Σούδας ενόψει του 2011 εκφράζει η Ενωση Τουριστικών Καταλυμάτων Νομού Χανίων:

_'Ευχάριστα ακούστηκε πριν λίγο καιρό η είδηση ότι λόγω του κορεσμού του λιμανιού στο Ηράκλειο θα προσεγγίσουν το 2011 κρουαζιερόπλοια στη Σούδα. Θετικό νέο για την αγορά και την οικονομία του τόπου. Τι γίνεται όμως με τις υποδομές;'.
Το ερώτημα αυτό διατυπώνει σε χθεσινή ανακοίνωσή της η Ενωση Τουριστικών Καταλυμάτων Νομού Χανίων.
Και εξηγεί:
'Δεν λέμε μόνο για το ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η προβλήτα του επιβατηγού λιμανιού και θα αναγκασθούν να δένουν δίπλα στις εκφορτώσεις ζωοτροφών κ.λπ. στο εμπορικό κομμάτι του λιμανιού αλλά και για την έλλειψη  αιθουσών αφίξεων - αναχωρήσεων'.
Ακόμα η Ενωση Τουριστικών Καταλυμάτων Νομού Χανίων προσθέτει στην ανακοίνωσή της:
'Στα λιμάνια της Ευρώπης είναι αδιανόητο το να προσεγγίζουν όχι μόνο κρουαζιερόπλοια αλλά κάθε είδους φέρυ μποτ και να μην υπάρχουν σύγχρονοι επιβατικοί σταθμοί που θυμίζουν αεροδρόμια με κυλιόμενες σκάλες, καταστήματα, ηλεκτρονικούς πίνακες, τουριστικά γραφεία κ.λπ. Ακόμα και σε χώρες της Β. Αφρικής διαπιστώνει κανείς ανάλογες εγκαταστάσεις.
Εμείς εδώ ούτε τουαλέτες δεν διαθέτουμε στο λιμάνι της Σούδας. Πριν από δεκαετίες υπήρχε στην εποχή του ΚΥΔΩΝ και του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ένας υποτυπώδης σταθμός που γκρεμίστηκε και σήμερα κρανίου τόπος.
Σε σύγκριση με το Ηράκλειο, η μέρα με τη νύχτα. Εκεί διαθέτουν νέο σύγχρονο κτήριο με όλες τις ανέσεις για τον ταξιδιώτη - επιβάτη και τον αφικνούμενο τουρίστα'.
Καταλήγοντας σχολιάζει:
'Δυστυχώς, όταν έβρεχε λεφτά (επιδοτήσεις της Ε.Ε.) εμείς στον τόπο μας κρατούσαμε ομπρέλα μην μας ακουμπήσουν'.
Σημειώνεται ότι την ανακοίνωση υπογράφουν εκ του Δ.Σ. ο πρόεδρος της Ενωσης Ι. Κουκουράκης και η γενική γραμματέας Μ. Κοκκινάκη._

Πηγή: Χανιώτικα Νέα

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα η Σούδα είχε τις ατυχίες της, μετά το περιστατικό των Μπαγκλατεσιανών που έπεσαν στην θάλασσα, αλλά και την χαρά να φιλοξενεί στους ντόκους της "γίγαντες" που δεν είναι οι τακτικοί της θαμώνες.

Με δυό φωτογραφίες θα καταλάβετε αμέσω περί τίνος πρόκειται αφού συστάσεις δεν χρειάζονται. Νήσος Ρόδος, Ιόνιαν Κίνγκ και Λατώ (διακρίνεται και το Σφακιά Ι)

02DSCN9603.jpg 03DSCN9627.jpg

ακόμη ήταν εκεί και ο γίγαντας (χωρίς " ") Ελ. Βενιζέλος που μας την κοπάνησε λίγα μόλις λεπτά πριν τον συμπεριβάλουμε στα παραπάνω πλάνα.

04DSCN9623.jpg

Σ αυτήν την φωτογραφία διακρίνεται το Ελικόπτερο SAR (Seaech & Rescue) - Έρευνας και Διάσωσης των αλλοδαπών μεταναστών της Λιβύης που μετέφερα στην Σούδα τα πλοία. Στις έρευνες διάσωσης συμμετήχαν και μικρά πλοιόαρια 4-5 είδα και αυτό δεν σταμάτσε από τις 11.00 μέχρι και τις 16.00 που ξαπέρασα από το Καλάμι.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

να είσαι καλά καπετάνιε μου .

----------


## johny18

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.com/201...post_8442.html

----------


## Trakman

Ionian King-Ionian Queen στη Σούδα, στις 13-03-11. Ποιος θα το περίμενε ότι θα συναντιούνταν στη Σούδα!

Trakakis_P3131654.jpg

----------


## Trakman

*"Θωρακίζεται" το λιμάνι της Σούδας*

----------


## Nautilia News

*2,5 εκατομ. ευρώ από το ΝΑΤΟ για την προβλήτα στο Μαράθι στα Χανιά*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...2%ce%bb%ce%ae/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Χανιά: Ανάπλαση της λιμενικής ζώνης στο Κουμ Καπί
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/xania-anaplasi-koum-kapi/

----------


## panthiras1

*Πολεμικά πλοία της Ινδίας κατέπλευσαν στην Σούδα στα Χανιά (φωτο)*


*Δύο φρεγάτες,ένα πυραυλοφόρο και ένα σκάφος υποστήριξης του πολεμικού ναυτικού της Ινδίας με περισσότερα από 900 άτομα πλήρωμα
*
Περισσότερα: http://flashnews.gr/post/308765/pole...oyda-sta-xania

----------


## sv1xv

Το Mekong Spirit σημαίας Μάλτας (ΙΜΟ 9118513) που συνελήφθη χθες ανοικτά της Κώ μεταφέροντας εκρηκτικές ύλες και προορισμό Σουδάν κατέπλευσε σήμερα στην Σούδα και έχει αγκυροβολήσει στο βόρειο μέρος του κόλπου. Πηγή: MarineTraffic AIS

----------


## renetoes

> Το Mekong Spirit σημαίας Μάλτας (ΙΜΟ 9118513) που συνελήφθη χθες ανοικτά της Κώ μεταφέροντας εκρηκτικές ύλες και προορισμό Σουδάν κατέπλευσε σήμερα στην Σούδα και έχει αγκυροβολήσει στο βόρειο μέρος του κόλπου. Πηγή: MarineTraffic AIS


Το είδα οδηγώντας σήμερα προς τα Χανιά. Το συνόδευε από κοντά πλοίο του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού και ένα ρυμουλκό. Ήταν ώρα 12.15' σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

----------


## sv1xv

Έκθεση με δυο αδημοσίευτες φωτογραφίες από την έκρηξη του Πανορμίτη στην Σούδα, 1 Οκτωβρίου 1979.

http://bit.ly/2kbTOs9

----------


## renetoes

> Έκθεση με δυο αδημοσίευτες φωτογραφίες από την έκρηξη του Πανορμίτη στην Σούδα, 1 Οκτωβρίου 1979.
> 
> http://bit.ly/2kbTOs9


Το πιό σημαντικό, που δεν αναφέρθηκε, ήταν πως τη μέρα εκείνη, όπως και κάθε Δευτέρα, το ΚΥΔΩΝ έκανε ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Σούδα, άρα δεν υπήρχε επιβατηγό πλοίο απέναντι από το πλοίο που ανατινάχθηκε. Φαντάζεστε, σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, τι θα γινόταν τόσο με το ΚΥΔΩΝ όσο και με τον κόσμο που θα μπαινόβγαινε σε αυτό?

----------


## dionisos

Στο λιμανι της Σουδας αναμενεται στις 20/5 το Φορτηγο GAELLNOE εχοντας φορτωμενο ενα Τουριστικο σκαφος που εχει φορτωσει απο την Φινλανδια για λογαριασμο Κρητικης Εταιρειας σκαφων ημερησιων κρουαζιερων.

----------


## dionisos

> Στο λιμανι της Σουδας αναμενεται στις 20/5 το Φορτηγο GAELLNOE εχοντας φορτωμενο ενα Τουριστικο σκαφος που εχει φορτωσει απο την Φινλανδια για λογαριασμο Κρητικης Εταιρειας σκαφων ημερησιων κρουαζιερων.


Το σκαφος που εχει φορτωμενο λεγεται ΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ και εχει αγορασθει απο την ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ. Το Δευτερο που ακολουθει λεγεται ΚΑΛΥΨΩ

----------


## yoR

> Το σκαφος που εχει φορτωμενο λεγεται ΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ και εχει αγορασθει απο την ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ. Το Δευτερο που ακολουθει λεγεται ΚΑΛΥΨΩ



http://www.parakritika.gr/foto-astra...-quot-neptune/

----------


## npapad

> Το σκαφος που εχει φορτωμενο λεγεται ΑΓΙΑ ΡΟΥΜΕΛΗ και εχει αγορασθει απο την ΑΝΕΝΔΥΚ. Το Δευτερο που ακολουθει λεγεται ΚΑΛΥΨΩ





> http://www.parakritika.gr/foto-astra...-quot-neptune/


Και εδώ με λίγες παραπάνω φωτογραφίες :
http://www.candiadoc.gr/2018/05/11/k...-ypesti-rigma/

----------

